# GTR number 3



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Just picked up my new GTR. Was looking at MY12 and MY13 cars, but after driving the MY14, I decided to buy a new one. Got a good deal as well.

After driving the MY11, MY12 and MY13, Im more than impressed how the MY14 feels compared to them. Completely ruined the older cars for me, so had no choice to new one

The new lights are lovely as well as a few interior touches. 

Couple of pics, Ill get some more up of the lights when it gets a bit darker


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome back  does it feel majorly different to the MY12/13?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 2 Sprint?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Round 2 Sprint?


Indeed. Already booked on


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. Already booked on


Nice  Will it be stock? Should be devastating in stock trim.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R35 Boxer said:


> Welcome back  does it feel majorly different to the MY12/13?


Major differences, no, but certainly feels better on the road. Cant quite put my finger on what. The car being brand new certainly will factor in. Also the new tyres arent bad at all for run flats.

Its the all round package, not just a single element. The new light just top it all off  

I also didnt pay list price either, so was a no brainer.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Major differences, no, but certainly feels better on the road. Cant quite put my finger on what. The car being brand new certainly will factor in. Also the new tyres arent bad at all for run flats.
> 
> Its the all round package, not just a single element. The new light just top it all off
> 
> I also didnt pay list price either, so was a no brainer.


Good choice on the MY14, good play on price 

Look forward to meeting you at Blyton.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> Nice  Will it be stock? Should be devastating in stock trim.


Aye, staying stock, apart possibly from some R888's

One of the reasons I bought a new one, was so I can leave it alone. Ive paid for the service pack etc... so nothing to pay for three years except for consumables



Vernonjones said:


> Good choice on the MY14, good play on price
> 
> Look forward to meeting you at Blyton.



Si thee there


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

See you at Blyton pal :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> See you at Blyton pal :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice car :thumbsup: See the sprint events, do you still need to get Nissan to do the pre and post checks or are the sprints not hard enough on the car to warrant that?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> Nice car :thumbsup: See the sprint events, do you still need to get Nissan to do the pre and post checks or are the sprints not hard enough on the car to warrant that?


The sprint arent hard on the car IMO. I might change the gearbox oil more often, but thats about it


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> The sprint arent hard on the car IMO. I might change the gearbox oil more often, but thats about it


I keep changing my mind on whether I want to do any form of track event in the car or whether to buy something second hand thats going to be fairly cheap to run, insure and replace parts and use that as a track car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> I keep changing my mind on whether I want to do any form of track event in the car or whether to buy something second hand thats going to be fairly cheap to run, insure and replace parts and use that as a track car.


In my view, there is no point having the cars we do, unless you use them properly. 

Sprints are the best way to do it as you only do a certain amount of laps and you have half and hour in between runs for your car to cool down.

Get booked on Blyton. :thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> In my view, there is no point having the cars we do, unless you use them properly.
> 
> Sprints are the best way to do it as you only do a certain amount of laps and you have half and hour in between runs for your car to cool down.
> 
> Get booked on Blyton. :thumbsup:


See part of me thinks that then the other part of me reminds myself that all the events take place an absolute mile away from where I live and it reminds me that tyres cost an absolute bomb lol. 

I might do a tuition day at knockhill, see how I get on and then make a decision on that. Anybody run 19" wheels as track wheels or does nobody do that?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> I might do a tuition day at knockhill, see how I get on and then make a decision on that. Anybody run 19" wheels as track wheels or does nobody do that?


By the time youve bought some 19s and tyres, you might as well have bought some R888's

Also, if you plan on taking a spare set to the track, you'll need another car, cause they wont fit in the GTR


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> By the time youve bought some 19s and tyres, you might as well have bought some R888's
> 
> Also, if you plan on taking a spare set to the track, you'll need another car, cause they wont fit in the GTR


I would change before going to the track. 

Just trying to figure out the best way to go about this because I'm fairly new to it all, only done one experience track day haha, but I really want to get into it! #noob


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> I would change before going to the track.
> 
> Just trying to figure out the best way to go about this because I'm fairly new to it all, only done one experience track day haha, but I really want to get into it! #noob


You are perhaps reading a little too much into it

Just turn up to Blyton with a helmet and a fire extinguisher, and youre good to go.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like my local HPC Flynn, Lightcliffe Nissan in Halifax, enjoy the new car.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> You are perhaps reading a little too much into it
> 
> Just turn up to Blyton with a helmet and a fire extinguisher, and youre good to go.


Yeah probably making it more confusing than it needs to be.

Haha easy enough apart from me being 300 miles away . 

Probably get some tuition and try to get some track experience in other cars before I embarrass myself lol


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. Already booked on


Did'nt think you would survive Cold Turkey for too long 

Nice Datsun by the way :thumbsup:

See you at Blyton :clap:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> You are perhaps reading a little too much into it
> 
> Just turn up to Blyton with a helmet and a fire extinguisher, and youre good to go.


Just read this :chuckle:

"Smoke me a Kipper and I will be back for Breakfast "

As someone once said


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Flynn, welcome to the third time club. 

Looks good.
I put a lot of the change down to the Bilstein suspension.
Feels very similar to my MY11 with the Lichfield suspension kit. Which according to the Litcho site was also developed with Bilstein.

Plus the steering and insulation changes.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice one Flynn. 
Love the new front lights. 
I've never bought the same car again straight after (as in a newer model). I've always gone off and had something else instead. 
I do wonder if anyone would cone on here and say "I paid list price", seems like everyone gets a good deal!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. Already booked on


Great news Flynn, hopefully we will get a good turn out at this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Well done Flynn on the new motor and welcome back :thumbsup:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one pat !!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheers all.

Couple of pics of the lights

Rears are nice. The LED rings look well. Does away for the need of the 4 light kit


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice :smokin:
J


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The rear lights look great, congrats on the purchase


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats Flynn...as a soon to be non owner I am already drooling over these new ones


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice Flynn, shame after spending all that money that the garage don't give you more fuel than what's showing on the gauge in the picture through.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks pukka mate, congrats.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice one dude, looks great, I do like those new lights!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

congrats fella good decision you made .


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

They didn't give you a full tank of fuel?! I thought the 4 light kit wasn't needed post 2011..

Great car, love the lights.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats mate car looks sweet.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

just beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

do the new led's in the fronts work as day time running lights?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments all.



Impossible said:


> do the new led's in the fronts work as day time running lights?


Indeed. They are on all the time I believe. Kind of defeats the object of the ones in the bumper


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome mate.

Any plans for it? Or just keeping standard for now?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ja5on said:


> Awesome mate.
> 
> Any plans for it? Or just keeping standard for now?


No plans. Will enjoy having a new car for the time being.

Once I get my arse kicked at Blyton. Ill probably start looking at mods again


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Thanks for all the comments all.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They are on all the time I believe. Kind of defeats the object of the ones in the bumper


I think the lightning marker lights only come on with the sidelights/headlights.
Otherwise it's just the normal DRLs.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nice one, good to have you back.....................................again 

How good was "the Deal" PM me 

Should have been red though !!!LOL


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Got some pics of the lights.

Come out alright seeming they were done on my phone. Turned the EV level right down, so you can see the outline of the lights better


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> How good was "the Deal" PM me




Also interested in this Pat as maybe time to sell the 2009 on. Could you pm me mate?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TREG said:


> Also interested in this Pat as maybe time to sell the 2009 on. Could you pm me mate?


Will do


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats on your new purchase mate , looks really well, I'll keep a look out for you. 
Cheers. 
Dave.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lights do look nice, very nice.

I asked a dealer about the 14 prices and he said 78k retail plus extra for metallic paint, lol, but that made it about 75k. The prices aren't a secret are they?

Flynn, how do you find the feel of the car? Others are saying it feels softer, what d'you reckon?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> Lights do look nice, very nice.
> 
> I asked a dealer about the 14 prices and he said 78k retail plus extra for metallic paint, lol, but that made it about 75k. The prices aren't a secret are they?
> 
> Flynn, how do you find the feel of the car? Others are saying it feels softer, what d'you reckon?


Ive not driven it in anger yet. Another 1100 miles to go till optimisation. 

I will say it feels alot smoother and alot quieter. It feels more premium. You can feel the difference between the MY13 and MY14, but having spent most my time in a 09, it feels like a different car.

Ill let you know how it is on track on 31st May. Ill have a couple of years lap times/videos to compare.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Is the phone mic sorted yet Flynn?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Just went out and had a play. The other half told me it was no different to me being on the handset, to it being on hands free 

It was dreadful on my 09


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice buy Flynn, white again? did you not fancy another colour? looks ace BTW with the lightning bolt headlights :thumbsup:, and the rear halo styleee are mint too! wouldn't mind a set on mine if they fit.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Just went out and had a play. The other half told me it was no different to me being on the handset, to it being on hands free
> 
> It was dreadful on my 09


Nice one, it was shocking on my 10 and 11 plate cars, I asked a dealer the same question and they did not know.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Nice buy Flynn, white again? did you not fancy another colour? looks ace BTW with the lightning bolt headlights :thumbsup:, and the rear halo styleee are mint too! wouldn't mind a set on mine if they fit.


I didn't give it much thought. I was buying a white 63 plate, but when I was offered a MY14 in the same colour at the price I got it at, I bit their hand off.

The only colour I would have gone for other than white, would have been gunmetal 

White is a bit in your face, but I think it suits the GTR



Arcam said:


> Nice one, it was shocking on my 10 and 11 plate cars, I asked a dealer the same question and they did not know.


Ive only done 90 miles in it, but everything seems that bit better.

Its certainly moved on in terms of quality.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Ive only done 90 miles in it, but everything seems that bit better.
> Its certainly moved on in terms of quality.


I'm up to about 600 miles now.
Glad you are liking it, it's certainly a better road car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I'm up to about 600 miles now.
> Glad you are liking it, it's certainly a better road car.


What were you told about running it in?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> What were you told about running it in?


I've just been driving it.
Not going daft, and used the R32 for the Sprint.

Have you seen what they do to them at the factory? :nervous:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I've just been driving it.
> Not going daft, and used the R32 for the Sprint.
> 
> Have you seen what they do to them at the factory? :nervous:


Indeed

I was told no more 3000rpm for 1200 miles, which in my opinion, is a load of balls.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed
> 
> I was told no more 3000rpm for 1200 miles, which in my opinion, is a load of balls.




When my 33 was rebuilt that was was the same as above. As I understand the engine beds down slightly from new so is tightened up after a gentle 1k. Not sure how much truth applys to a more modern car though?


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

manufacturers know best...I think


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a look today and it's actually not easy to go over 3,000rpm unless you do poke it quite a bit I suspect.
The gearbox really likes to change up early.

I doubt I've strayed over by more than a few hundred rpm a handfull of times.


When my R32 engine was built I was told to do 1,000 miles and don't sit on the limiter... best to use it and wear it in, no cruising.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed
> 
> I was told no more 3000rpm for 1200 miles, which in my opinion, is a load of balls.


Tend to agree. A varied drive across the rev range is probably best, rather than suddenly waking it up with 6.5k rpm after several weeks of 3k rpm.

The 'Building of the GT-R' documentary shows the cars being taken for a good old blat around a track straight from the factory floor, with commentary stating "these cars can be taken on a track by the new owner straight away".


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> The 'Building of the GT-R' documentary shows the cars being taken for a good old blat around a track straight from the factory floor.


sounds interesting, any links to it?

+1 on the lightning bolt lights, great looking, nice one Nissan! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Quality is not too good on this one, the others I found were subtitled

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DZF-BxK3aU


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The Zedhed said:


> Quality is not too good on this one, the others I found were subtitled
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DZF-BxK3aU


Nice thanks, and interesting.. wouldnt mind it in HD as well ha ha


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey flynn, wasnt your last R35 800bhp? Do you miss the power now you have the new one?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Hey flynn, wasnt your last R35 800bhp? Do you miss the power now you have the new one?


I don't at the moment. Im sure that time will inevitable come once I get bored

Im going to try and not mod this if I can help myself. Might buy some carbon bits and alloys if I start getting the urge


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I don't at the moment. Im sure that time will inevitable come once I get bored
> 
> Im going to try and not mod this if I can help myself. Might buy some carbon bits and alloys if I start getting the urge


why not be the 1st MY14 to 1000bhp??? the my14 veyron killer :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> why not be the 1st MY14 to 1000bhp??? the my14 veyron killer :smokin:


Im not into chasing numbers. We'll see how it performs at Blyton compared to my old one, and Ill go from there.

For me, its all about how it drives, and nothing to do with a dyno readout


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Im not into chasing numbers. We'll see how it performs at Blyton compared to my old one, and Ill go from there.
> 
> For me, its all about how it drives, and nothing to do with a dyno readout


who mentioned dyno readouts? I'm saying it would be epic to see a my14 reaching the dizzy heights of 1000bhp+, a proper weapon! then you could take on the big boys, at the moment 'the way it feels' wont take on the big boys like your 800bhp last GTR would have.. the dyno just gives you a measure of what you could take on, on the track.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> who mentioned dyno readouts? I'm saying it would be epic to see a my14 reaching the dizzy heights of 1000bhp+, a proper weapon! then you could take on the big boys, at the moment 'the way it feels' wont take on the big boys like your 800bhp last GTR would have.. the dyno just gives you a measure of what you could take on, on the track.


You mentioned 1000hp?? That's what I meant by dyno readout. I dont care what figure the car makes. Its how it drives, and not just in a straight line

I held my own in last years sprints against cars with alot more power than mine. Power isnt the be all and end all.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

All the cars obsessed with huge power just drive in straight lines though.
And it's an auto.

Much more fun to be had on track/sprints with more sensible power and a few other mods to make a great balanced package.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> All the cars obsessed with huge power just drive in straight lines though.
> And it's an auto.
> 
> Much more fun to be had on track/sprints with more sensible power and a few other mods to make a great balanced package.


Indeed. 

I think 600 is the sweet spot, with some sorted brakes. You dont need much more than that.....but what would we know, eh


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I think 600 is the sweet spot, with some sorted brakes. You dont need much more than that.....but what would we know, eh



Agreed.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I think 600 is the sweet spot, with some sorted brakes. You dont need much more than that.....but what would we know, eh





Vernonjones said:


> Agreed.


TOP end as well?? YES its fast, but I wouldnt mind a cheeky few to really kick-hurt the back of the neck. I'm sure your 800bhp GT-R was like that flynn top end....?



Vernonjones said:


> Agreed.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Tend to agree. A varied drive across the rev range is probably best, rather than suddenly waking it up with 6.5k rpm after several weeks of 3k rpm.
> 
> The 'Building of the GT-R' documentary shows the cars being taken for a good old blat around a track straight from the factory floor, with commentary stating "these cars can be taken on a track by the new owner straight away".


Exactly, it even shows the breaks glowing after a test drive from the factory.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> TOP end as well?? YES its fast, but I wouldnt mind a cheeky few to really kick-hurt the back of the neck. I'm sure your 800bhp GT-R was like that flynn top end....?


In my opinion, a well sorted 600/600 car, with the super kit, and maybe a few pound lost, will be quicker round a typical circuit than a 1000hp, large turbo'd GTR.

If you want to get from 100-200 as quick as possible, then the dragster 1000hp is the weapon of choice.

Only my opinion, not sure if anyone else agrees


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I think 600 is the sweet spot, with some sorted brakes. You dont need much more than that.....but what would we know, eh


Yep, no point in more than 600bhp BUT it's the torque that is of more importance, so a decent set up of 600bhp 550lbs ft of Torque in the R33 and 600bhp with 620 lbs ft of torque in the R35 is the sweet spot for both !!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

The Zedhed said:


> Quality is not too good on this one, the others I found were subtitled
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DZF-BxK3aU


720p option here....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vocge0S3EZM


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I think there's alot more fun to be had on a track with a stage 4 car then a dragster but damn it cost's abit to track a GT-R. Wouldn't it be cheaper and better to have a cheap track car? I was thinking of a supra, 32 or maybe a kit car.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Fyi calculated costs 1 day dry at silverstone GP. No budget. 

Gtr - £2,500
Atom - £500

This all costs associated with the day save for breakages.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What's the make up of the 2.5k?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> What's the make up of the 2.5k?



I calculated it as so:

Tracktime £300 (average)
Toyo r888 1 set £1400
Fuel 6-8 tanks v power : £600
Wear tear & consumables : £200

This is real world experience from Silverstone. Yes a you can of corse do it a lot cheaper but the example is all day on track. 

The Atom can do 2 full days on the rears god knows how many on the fronts, uses about £200 of fuel. So actually the Atom is about £800 upon calculating.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

This is why sprinting is ideal. Set of tyres will last you all year. You don't use loads of fuel, and it's not as hard on the car


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> This is why sprinting is ideal. Set of tyres will last you all year. You don't use loads of fuel, and it's not as hard on the car



Totally agree. Cant believe how much fuel I didn't use and how much rubber i have left. Ideal Gtr days.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Flynn,

Could you PM me deal details too please....am thinking of an MY 14 as love the new car sell and fancy something less harsh ride wise.

Taking one out Sunday I hope!

Rog.


----------

